# Plants for Pollinators Guides



## Duck1968 (Jun 13, 2009)

I triped across these free planting guides and thought others might like reading them too. You just enter your zip code and it links you to the guide for your area. Some of them are not done yet. There will be 30 guides when they are all done.

http://www.pollinator.org/guides.htm

Brian


----------

